# dělat něco po "česku"



## vianie

Dobrý deň.

Keď sa niečo robí v štýle, spôsobom príslušníka istého národa, čeština používa spojenia ako _říkat po česku, vařit po italsku, milovat po francouzsku, myslet po německu_.

Pripomína mi to poľštinu (_gadać po słowacku_), ale na rozdiel od nej napr. _mluvit po polsku ≠ mluvit polsky_.

Zaujímalo by ma teda, prečo je na konci to *-u* a aký má pôvod.

Na záver jedna pekná vietka:

_Mnozí se strojili po francouzsku, mnozí po anglicku, začali mluvit francouzsky a mnozí německy a za svůj jazyk český za Josefa II. císaře římského se styděli, začali po maďarsku lát, po anglicku jezdit, nehty dlouhé nosit po čínsku, župan nosit po persku, kouřit po turecku, klobouk nosit anglický neb čapku po Skotsku, boty a galioty nosit francouzské, pasy přes břicha nosit po maďarsku, kávu pít po arabsku, čaj pít po čínsku a rusku a koláče jísti jenom toliko po česku i peníze přijímat české._


----------



## bibax

> Zaujímalo by ma teda, prečo je na konci to -u a aký má pôvod.


A jaká jiná koncovka by tam měla/mohla být? Pro podstatná jména středního rodu vzoru _město_ a jmenné tvary tvrdých přídavných jmen středního rodu máme v 6. pádě jednotného čísla (lokativ sing.) jen dvě koncovky: *-u* a *-ě*. Původně se jednalo o dva různé typy skloňování (patrně u-kmeny a o-kmeny), které se časem promíchaly. Po -sk- a -ck- se dnes používá výlučně koncovka -u, tvary s koncovkou -ě jako _ve vojště, v Polště_ nebo _na Hradečtě_ znějí silně archaicky.


----------



## werrr

vianie said:


> Zaujímalo by ma teda, prečo je na konci to *-u* a aký má pôvod.



Koncovka *-u* je běžná koncovka 6. pádu, která odpovídá předložce *po*. Je to stejný způsob utváření příslovečných určení (často rovnou spřežek) spojením předložky a přídavného jména jako v jiných pádech:

*G* do zelena, dozlatova, bezmála, zleva, doleva, zaživa, dosyta
*D* k stáru, k dobru, k levu
*A* na modro (kapr), naprosto, nalevo, nanovo, nalačno
*L* pomalu, po málu, postaru, po česku, po staročesku
*I* s málem, před málem

*Po česku* je tedy totéž jako *po českém způsobu*, obdobně by šlo říci *na česko*, tj. *na český způsob*.

Koncovka *-u* není jediná koncovka šestého pádu, která se takto používá. Občas, především u příslovečných určení místa, se objeví i koncovka *-e*, např. *namále*.



bibax said:


> A jaká jiná koncovka by tam měla/mohla být?


Ptá se Slovák, tak po slovensku "po slovensky".

Čechům se ale takový tvar jeví jako nesmyslné spojení předložky a příslovce.


----------



## vianie

Ďakujem, to mi stačí. Moja neznalosť svojrázov češtiny je hlboká.


----------

